# 80%cotton 20% polyester



## Reeko (Apr 10, 2007)

hey guys!! Quick question. 

Can I heat press a plastisol on an 80% cotton 20% polyester sweatshirt?

Will the polyester melt or give me any problems??

Thanks for any in-put!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Reeko said:


> hey guys!! Quick question.
> 
> Can I heat press a plastisol on an 80% cotton 20% polyester sweatshirt?
> 
> ...


I have done it with no problems.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

it will work...as example...sublimation has to press at 400F on polyester


----------



## Reeko (Apr 10, 2007)

Great!! Thanks guys for your quick and helpful response!! Have a great holiday!!


----------



## JULIO PAUMN (Sep 15, 2014)

hey guys!
Where can I buy an 80% cotton 20% polyester tshirt prepared for sublimation?
Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Julio....try all of the garment vendors..BTW thread is almost 7years old


----------



## JULIO PAUMN (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you so much.


----------

